# Cyrillic in Opera and other



## grigorovl (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I am having trouble getting cyrillic encoding to work in X, specifically in Opera. I currently don't use xorg.conf as autodetect finds everything. Back in Linux all I had to do was install the fonts and generate the locales.

Here, is it absolutely necessary to have a .login_conf file with the given locale? I don't need the whole system in cyrillic, I just need the chars to display. Also, I don't want to use KOI-8 but the Bulgarian encoding.

1. Do I need to make an empty xorg.conf file with just the "Files" section and add the path to font?
2. Do I need to make .login_conf file and set locale to Bulgarian when all I need is encoding of unicode chars to cyrillic?

I prefer no xorg.conf file as it breaks some things last time I tried it. I also don't want to change the entire system locale, I just want encoding to work properly.

Window manage: DWM
System: notebook
Release: 8.1, generic kernel

Cheers.


----------



## Wiched (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm having the exact same problem, i need cyrillic (CP1251) to work on my system. The system does not recognise it. Do you know how to make it work?


----------



## Va551L (Apr 20, 2012)

For me x11-fonts/dejavu did the job.


----------

